# Exit  Sign  Distances



## north star (Jun 23, 2017)

& * & = &

I have an A Occ. Group area that will have new Exit Light
Fixtures installed in it......The structure is an old aircraft
hangar, Quonset Hut styled.

The applicable Building Code is the `12 IBC.

*QUESTION # 1:*  What are the guidelines for placement of the
Exit Signs ?........I have read over Section 1011, and it gives
the 100 ft. limitation in corridors & exit passageways.......This
former aircraft hangar easily exceeds the 100 ft. distances in
a number of directions.

*QUESTION # 2:*  Is there a distance limitation requirement
listed somewhere, either in the IBC, or NFPA, or OSHA, or
elsewhere, or will this be a judgment call by the AHJ ?
FWIW, ...we will be the AHJ !

Thanks for any input !


*& = & * &*


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 23, 2017)

Up to AHJ if the exits are obvious if in a large room and the size of the letters is large enough.
What is the distance between exits or size of the room?
Also, if an A you may need low level and luminous exit path too.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 23, 2017)

Exit sign placement shall be such that no point in an exit access corridor or exit passageway is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) or the listed viewing distance for the sign, whichever is less, from the nearest visible exit sign.

the 100 foot viewing distance only applies within an exit access corridor or passageway. If you this is one big room there are no distance requirements. Think convention centers, there are no exit signs in the middle of the convention center


----------



## north star (Jun 23, 2017)

*$ ~ $*

Thank you ***ADAguy***  &  ***mtlogcabin*** !




> *" What is the distance between exits or size of the room "*


There are some Exit Signs indicated on the plans at the exterior
doors......It is the distances between those doors,
and others that I am reviewing.......In some cases between
approx. 175 ft. to 270 ft., and around some corners.

As the Approving Authority we can request more to be
installed......I would like to be code based in my response
back to the RDP.

*$ ~ $*


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2017)

The path of egress travel to _exits _and within _exits _shall be marked by readily visible exit signs to clearly indicate the direction of egress travel in cases where the _exit _or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants.


----------



## tmurray (Jun 26, 2017)

What is the occupancy density going to be like? Are we talking about only storage of aircraft, maintenance or a part of a museum? What about occupant's familiarity of the building?

Once you answer these questions, you can extrapolate just how "discoverable" the exits must be and how much the minimum signage needs to be supplemented to meet the intent of the code.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Check out the Air & Space Museum at Dulles, DC; it is over 2,000' long x (+) 300' wide.


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

The path of egress travel to _exits _and within _exits _shall be marked by readily visible exit signs to clearly indicate the direction of egress travel in cases where the _exit _or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2017)

cda said:


> The path of egress travel to _exits _and within _exits _shall be marked by readily visible exit signs to clearly indicate the direction of egress travel in cases where the _exit _or the path of egress travel is not immediately visible to the occupants.



Agree but there is no viewing distance requirement of 100 feet so it is basically a judgement call as to where to require them. Example placing  them immediately out side large rest rooms to direct people to the nearest exit.


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> Agree but there is no viewing distance requirement of 100 feet so it is basically a judgement call as to where to require them. Example placing  them immediately out side large rest rooms to direct people to the nearest exit.




Agree


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 29, 2017)

This is an interesting question. You are correct in that the exit sign placement must be 100 feet or the viewing distance, whichever is less.  You will have to look at the cut sheet for the exit sign to determine exactly what the viewing distance is although most are listed for 100 feet.  There is no exact science to the placement of exit signs.  They must be placed so that they are obvious and capable of providing direction to an exit.  In a situation such as this I would typically place the exit signs above the exits only.  There is no limitation regarding the height; however, it should be placed no higher than 84 inches as required for the minimum door height (NFPA 101 has limitations regarding the maximum permitted exit sign height; however, the IBC does not).  

As always, what typically happens is the inspector comes out to the site for final approval and requests additional exit signs throughout where he/she does not feel as though the direction to an exit or viewing distance is acceptable.  It always tough to get it right because I had mentioned there is no exact science.  

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1013


----------

